# اخبار و اعلانات > گفتگوی عمومی کامپیوتر و فناوری اطلاعات >  آیا دانلود کلیپ های ویدئویی از YouTube غیرقانونی است؟

## eshpilen

ببخشید دیگه ترجمه نمیکنم چون زیاد هست. ولی اگر کسی درخواست کرد یا ضروری بود بگید اینکار رو بکنم.
 ضمنا توضیح اینکه، اینا فقط بخشهایی مرتبط با این بحث هستن که گلچین کردم.
 
*Terms of Service*


   A. By using or visiting the YouTube website or any YouTube products, software, data feeds, and services provided to you on, from, or through the YouTube website (collectively the "Service") you signify your agreement to (1) these terms and conditions (the "Terms of Service"), (2) YouTube's privacy notice, found at http://www.youtube.com/t/privacy and incorporated herein by reference, and (3) YouTube's Community Guidelines, found at http://www.youtube.com/t/community_guidelines and also incorporated herein by reference. If you do not agree to any of these terms, the YouTube privacy notice, or the Community Guidelines, please do not use the Service.

   A. These Terms of Service apply to all users of the Service, including users who are also contributors of Content on the Service. “Content” includes the text, software, scripts, graphics, photos, sounds, music, videos, audiovisual combinations, interactive features and other materials you may view on, access through, or contribute to the Service. The Service includes all aspects of YouTube, including but not limited to all products, software and services offered via the YouTube website, such as the YouTube channels, the YouTube "Embeddable Player," the YouTube "Uploader" and other applications.


 C. You agree not to access Content through any technology or means other than the video playback pages of the Service itself, the Embeddable Player, or other explicitly authorized means YouTube may designate.

   A. The Content on the Service, and the trademarks, service marks and logos ("Marks") on the Service, are owned by or licensed to YouTube, subject to copyright and other intellectual property rights under the law.


   B. Content is provided to you AS IS. You may access Content for your information and personal use solely as intended through the provided functionality of the Service and as permitted under these Terms of Service. You shall not download any Content unless you see a “download” or similar link displayed by YouTube on the Service for that Content. You shall not copy, reproduce, distribute, transmit, broadcast, display, sell, license, or otherwise exploit any Content for any other purposes without the prior written consent of YouTube or the respective licensors of the Content. YouTube and its licensors reserve all rights not expressly granted in and to the Service and the Content.


   C. You agree not to circumvent, disable or otherwise interfere with security-related features of the Service or features that prevent or restrict use or copying of any Content or enforce limitations on use of the Service or the Content therein.


   B. You shall be solely responsible for your own Content and the consequences of submitting and publishing your Content on the Service. You affirm, represent, and warrant that you own or have the necessary licenses, rights, consents, and permissions to publish Content you submit; and you license to YouTube all patent, trademark, trade secret, copyright or other proprietary rights in and to such Content for publication on the Service pursuant to these Terms of Service.


You also hereby grant each user of the Service a non-exclusive license to access your Content through the Service, and to use, reproduce, distribute, display and perform such Content as permitted through the functionality of the Service and under these Terms of Service.

    5.3 You agree not to access (or attempt to access) any of the Services by any means other than through the interface that is provided by Google, unless you have been specifically allowed to do so in a separate agreement with Google. You specifically agree not to access (or attempt to access) any of the Services through any automated means (including use of scripts or web crawlers) and shall ensure that you comply with the instructions set out in any robots.txt file present on the Services.


    11.1 You retain copyright and any other rights you already hold in Content which you submit, post or display on or through, the Services. By submitting, posting or displaying the content you give Google a perpetual, irrevocable, worldwide, royalty-free, and non-exclusive licence to reproduce, adapt, modify, translate, publish, publicly perform, publicly display and distribute any Content which you submit, post or display on or through, the Services. This licence is for the sole purpose of enabling Google to display, distribute and promote the Services and may be revoked for certain Services as defined in the Additional Terms of those Services.

حالا بازم کسی هست که ادعا کنه دانلود فیلم از یوتیوب توسط ابزارها و سایتهای دیگری که برای اینکار ساخته شده، بدون اجازه رسمی یوتیوب قانونی هست؟!

ضمنا تمام کلیپ های یوتیوب تحت کپی رایت هستن. کپی رایت متعلق به مالک اولیهء اون کلیپ هست، که بر طبق موارد این قرارداد، به یوتیوب هم این حق رو واگذار میکنه که فایل مورد نظر رو تحت شرایطی که یوتیوب تعیین کرده (یعنی موارد بالا) استفاده کنه و به دیگران ارائه بده.
تنها زمانی شما میتونید یک کلیپ رو دانلود کنید که اجازهء صریح از مالک واقعی اون کلیپ داشته باشید. تازه اون زمان هم شما نمیتونید اینکار رو با استفاده از ابزارها و سایتهایی که برای دانلود مستقیم از یوتیوب ایجاد شدن اما اجازهء رسمی از طرف یوتیوب ندارن انجام بدید، چون شرایط سرویس یوتیوب رو با اینکار نقض میکنید.

----------


## hamid1988

یوتیوب اینا رو نوشته تا استدیوهایی که برای نقض قانون کپی رایت براش ایراد می گیرن رو ساکت کنه، وگرنه خودشون هم میدونن که هزار جور راه برای دانلود این ویدئوها وجود داره.
اگه می خواست جلوی دانلود رو بگیره راههای فنی زیادی وجود داره!

----------


## eshpilen

اولا که بحث اصلی اصلا این چیزا نیست.
بحث اینه که از نظر قانونی قضیه چطوری هست.
واقعیت واضح اینه که دانلود ویدئوهای یوتیوب قانونی نیست.
دانلود این کلیپ ها نقض کپی رایت هست و شاید یکی دو قانون دیگر (بعلت نقض شرایط استفاده از سرویس و غیره).
کلیپ های ویدئویی روی یوتیوب تحت مجوز کپی رایت یوتیوب هستن که موقع آپلود از طرف مالک فایل به یوتیوب داده میشه (این جزو شرایط استفاده از سرویس هست و شرط ثبت نام) و یوتیوب فقط به شما اجازه داده اونها رو در سایت تماشا کنید یا پلیر یوتیوب رو در سایت خودتون قرار بدید و غیره؛ اجازهء دانلود از روشهایی که یوتیوب رسما اجازه نداده وجود نداره و اینکار نقض کپی رایت بحساب میاد.

دوما برای اون استودیوها نیازی نیست که یوتیوب خودش رو اینقدر محدود بکنه. چون بهرصورت اونا کپی رایت لازم رو دارن و رویهء معمول اینه که به یوتیوب اطلاع میدن و یوتیوب هم محتوای مورد نظر رو حذف میکنه و اگر لازم باشه میتونه اکانت آپلودر رو هم بلاک بکنه.
اگر فایلی تحت کپی رایت این استودیوها باشه و کسی توی یوتیوب بذاره بهرصورت نقض کپی رایت هست؛ چه روی هارد کسی دانلود بشه و چه نشه.




> اگه می خواست جلوی دانلود رو بگیره راههای فنی زیادی وجود داره!


مثلا؟
لابد اینهمه نرم افزار هم که کرک میشه میتونستن از کرک شدن اونها جلوگیری بکنن و نکردن!
بطور کلی هر اطلاعاتی که وارد سیستم کاربران بشه، قابل ذخیره شدن هم هست. تابحال روشی وجود نداشته که بتونه از اینکار جلوگیری بکنه. تازه دسترسی و ذخیرهء دیتا خیلی راحتتر از برنامه ها هست.




> گرنه خودشون هم میدونن که هزار جور راه برای دانلود این ویدئوها وجود داره.


دونستنش که میدونن، ولی نمیتونن جلوگیری کنن. ممکن نیست یا صرف نداره.

----------


## eshpilen

تازه بعضی از این موارد که براتون آوردم جزو terms of service گوگل هم هست. میدونید که یوتیوب بخشی از گوگل هست (چند وقت پیش خریدش).
وقتی شما از ابزارها و سایتهای third party غیرمجاز برای دانلود از یوتیوب استفاده میکنید، اول در حال نقض terms of service گوگل هستید که شامل تمام سرویسهای گوگل میشه. پس بازهم حتی اگر نقض کپی رایت درکار نباشه نقض قانون دیگری اتفاق افتاده. اینکه دیگه به استودیوهای خارجی کاری نداره و نیامدن بخاطر ساکت کردن اونا چیزی بگن.

----------


## hamid1988

این فیلم رو ببین، در مورد یوتیوب و تکلیف کپی رایت!

----------


## eshpilen

بنظر من این ویدئو هیچ ربط مستقیمی به بحث و منظور اصلی من در اینجا نداره.
تاجایی که من با کمال دقت صحبتهای ایشون رو گوش کردم و متوجه شدم، در این ویدئو از سیستم و رویهء تشخیص کپی های غیرمجاز، که یوتیوب استفاده میکنه صحبت شده، و نیز اینکه به همکاری مالکان اصلی هم برای اینکار نیاز هست (چون با توجه به حجم زیاد ویدئوها و آپلودهای زیاد هر روزه نمیشه کار جستجو و شناسایی رو همیشه و درمورد هر کلیپ آپلود شده انجام داد). و ضمنا آخراش از مزایا و منافعی که آپلود بعضی ویدئوها میتونه برای مالکان اصلی داشته باشه و میتونن از یوتیوب به روشهای مختلفی به نفع خودشون استفاده کنن (و لابد بیخودی اینقدر مدام دنبال جلوگیری از آپلود ویدئوهاشون توسط اینهمه کاربر نباشن) و غیره صحبت کرده.
بطور کلی تمام بحثش دربارهء این مشکل هست که کاربران ممکنه ویدئوهایی رو که نسبت بهش اختیارات لازم رو ندارن در یوتیوب آپلود بکنن. و این یعنی یک نقض کپی رایت. ربطی به دانلود شدن و نشدن هم نداره.
بطور کلی کپی رایت اینطور ویدئوها نه به آپلودر تعلق داره و نه با آپلود اونها در یوتیوب، یوتیوب حقی نسبت به اونا پیدا میکنه. بنابراین با شکایت صاحب حقوق انحصاری و شناسایی این موارد، یوتیوب موظف هست بنا به خواست طرف شاکی عمل بکنه (که معمولا تقاضای حذف فوری ویدئوی مربوطه رو دارن).

صحبت ما در اینجا از اساس چیز دیگه ای هست. هیچ مطلب مرتبط و رسمی ای در این ویدئو دربارهء مسئلهء مورد نظر ما بیان نشده.
بحث ما اینه که دانلود ویدئو از یوتیوب توسط ابزارها و سایتهایی که اینکار رو انجام میدن قانونی هست یا نه و نظر رسمی یوتیوب در اینمورد چیه. نتیجه هم کاملا مشخصه. اینکار غیرقانونی هست (و ضمنا از نظر مقولهء قانونی، نقض کپی رایت هم هست - بعلاوهء نقض قوانین دیگری). و یوتیوب صریحا اعلام کرده کاربران حق این کار رو ندارن.

شما چه ویدئویی رو از یوتیوب دانلود بکنید که مال هالیوود هست و غیرمجاز آپلود شده، چه ویدئوی فیلم خانگی یک نفر دیگه رو، مرتکب نقض قوانین و کپی رایت شدید. جالب اینکه حتی اگر صاحب اون کلیپ به شما اجازهء دانلود رو داده باشه، بازم حق ندارید دانلود رو از طریق سایت یوتیوب انجام بدید، مگر اینکه چنین امکانی توسط خود یوتیوب در سایتش قرار داده شده باشه (مثلا یک لینک دانلود در صفحهء یوتیوب). در اینمورد که طرف اجازهء دانلود رو به دیگران داده اما یوتیوب این اجازه رو به شما نداده که از طریق سایت خودش اینکار رو بکنید، کار شما احتمالا دیگه نقض کپی رایت نیست اما terms of service یوتیوب و گوگل رو نقض کردید.

----------


## eshpilen

بعضی جاها گفته شده بر اساس قانون Fair Use، کاربران میتونن ویدئوهایی رو که در یوتیوب هست برای استفاده شخصی دانلود و ذخیره کنن.
من واقعا نمیدونم این ادعا درست هست یا نه؛ چون منبع رسمی و موثق براش ندیدم. ممکنه درست باشه و ممکنه درست نباشه. نیاز به تحلیل و تحقیق و سند رسمی و موثق تری داره.
بهرحال فکر میکنم این مورد بر فرض صحت، فقط به قانون کپی رایت مربوط میشه (Fair Use موارد استثنایی بر محدودیت های کپی رایت هست) و میتونه مشکل نقض کپی رایت رو برطرف کنه، اما در هرصورت با terms of service کاری نداره. اگر terms of service اعتبار قانونی و قدرت اجرایی داشته باشه، که فکر میکنم داره، پس بازهم ما با دانلود از یوتیوب با استفاده از روشهایی مثل نرم افزارهای دانلودر و سایتهای مخصوص اینکار، مرتکب نقض قانون شدیم (ولی نه نقض قانون کپی رایت).
البته اگر شما ویدئو رو در داخل صفحهء خود یوتیوب (که با سرعت عادی پخش میشه) ببینید و مثلا با یک برنامه ای از پخش شدن اون فیلم برداری کنید، فکر میکنم هیچ نقض قانونی صورت نگرفته، چون هیچ ارتباط خارج از شرایط terms of service، با سایت یوتیوب برقرار نشده.
اون برنامه ای که من گفتم احتمالا جزو همین دسته روشهای قانونی هست.

----------


## Alireza_Salehi

YouTube هیچ محدودیتی برای دانلود نکردن ویدئو ها اعمال نکرده، ضمن این که تا دلتون بخواد نرم افزار قانونی وجود داره که از YouTube ویدئو دانلود می کنند. حتی خیلی از این نرم افزارها مجانی هم نیستند.
با استناد به همون قانونی پول می گیرند که یوتیوب دانلود رو غیرقانونی میدونه.

همه روزه تعداد زیادی سایت توسط FBI تعطیل میشه به خاطر این که نقض کپی رایت کرده اند. اگر این کار مشکل داشت تا به حال تمام سایت ها و نرم افزارهایی که مخصوص دانلود ویدئو از YouTube و دیگر سایتها هستند تعطیل شده بودند.

با این حساب *همه سازندگان* دستگاه های ظبط ویدئو، رسیورهای دارای قابلیت ظبط، ویدئو پلیرهای دارای قابلیت ظبط و .... همه کار غیر قانونی می کنند و *همه استفاده کنندگان* از این دستگاه ها کار غیر قانونی می کنند.

در ضمن تماشای بسیاری از ویدئو های یوتیوب نیازمند ورود به این سایت است و به سادگی امکان ردیابی شخص دانلود کننده وجود دارد. ولی یوتیوب تا به حال کسی را به این خاطر تحویل FBI نداده است.

یه جا خوندم هر کس از یوتیوب دانلود کنه 750 دلار باید جریمه پرداخت کنه!

اگر طبق قانون بخواهید رفتار کنید ما درایران هستیم و قانون کپی رایت ایالات متحده در ایران موضوعیت ندارد. یوتیوب هم راحت می تواند سایتش را به روی ایرانیها ببندد. الان بسیاری سایتهای ویدئویی هستند که به هیچ طریقی نمی شود از آنها دانلود کرد.

این مطلب را هم بخوانید :
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Sony_Co...y_Studios,_Inc.


 *Is it illegal to have copyrighted music, films, video files on my computer?*
  With broadband internet connection and with such programs such LimeWire, BitTorrent, or Morpheus, it takes very little effort for someone to download songs, movies, television shows, or computer games.  Sometimes, because it is easy to download copyrighted materials, it is tempting to believe it is legal to do so.  But, it is only legal to download copyrighted materials under a few (rare) conditions:

  1)      If the copyrighted material is in the public domain (Public Domain means that the copyright has either expired or was never claimed.  If you cannot find a copyright notice, it is smart to assume that a work has been copyrighted—since nearly all music, videos and movies are copyrighted).

  2)      If the copyrighted holder has given you permission (not likely for music and movies which are often sold for profit).

  3)      If you are making a copy under the fair use clause exception for the purpose of criticism, comment, news reporting, scholarly or instructional purposes.  (once again, not likely for the recreational enjoyment of music or movies…because fair use only allows for the legal duplication of a small portion of the work…almost never the entire song, movie, or video).

  4)      If you have legally purchased a copy of the song or movie. 

  In most cases, the legal way to enjoy music, movies, or TV shows is to purchase a CD, DVD, or download a file through a legitimate music service like iTunes or Ruckus.

*Is it illegal to share music, movies, or video files?* 
  In most cases, it is illegal.  When you purchase a media file (such as a movie or a music file), you are not actually purchasing the file itself.  Rather, you are purchasing the media and an agreement to use that file in a specific way.  This agreement (or a license) almost _never_ allows you to facilitate the distribution (or copying) of that file to other users.  

  Unfortunately, if you have music (or other copyrighted materials) on a computer along with a file sharing application like LimeWire, you may be facilitating the distribution of those files to others on the internet—without even knowing about it.  Programs like LimeWire are configured to search and share media files on your hard-drive with other internet users.  As a result, if you have a file sharing application on your computer…you may be breaking copyright law without even realizing it.

*What does this all mean?*
Over the last several years, groups like the RIAA (Recording Industry Association of America) have been targeting campuses and college students with law suits.  They have been scanning and tracking computer users who illegally share copyrighted materials.  


دانلود کردن به خودی خود ایرادی ندارد، این که بعدا با محتویات دانلود شده چه می کنید مورد سوال قانون قرار می گیرد.

----------


## eshpilen

> YouTube هیچ محدودیتی برای دانلود نکردن ویدئو ها اعمال نکرده،


منظورتون محدودیت فنی هست یا قانونی؟
از نظر قانونی که صریحا و رسما در terms of service اینکار رو ممنوع کرده.
حالا اگر از نظر فنی هیچ سیستمی برای جلوگیری از این کار نذاشته این هیچ دلیلی بر چیزی نمیشه (بخصوص که صریحا و رسما خلاف این رو اظهار کرده) و در برابر قانون هم اینطور استدلالها تقریبا بی اعتبار هستن.
مثلا شما برید دادگاه میگید خونهء طرف چون قفل درست و حسابی داشت من فکر کردم اشکالی نداره برم توی خونش و اموالش رو بردارم ببرم؟  :لبخند گشاده!: 




> ضمن این که تا دلتون بخواد نرم افزار قانونی وجود داره که از YouTube ویدئو دانلود می کنند. حتی خیلی از این نرم افزارها مجانی هم نیستند.
> با استناد به همون قانونی پول می گیرند که یوتیوب دانلود رو غیرقانونی میدونه.


وقتی استدلال و اسناد رسمی و محکمتری وجود دارن که خلاف این رو میگه، آیا استدلال وجود این نرم افزارها و پیگرد نشدن اونا و اینکه خیلی ها اینکار رو انجام میدن و باهاشون برخورد نمیشه، بنظر شما بقدر کافی محکم هست؟
بنظرم در خیلی جاها به خیلی دلایل خیلی کارها انجام میشه و خیلی کالاهای غیرمجاز وجود دارن و فروش هم میرن اما پیگرد و جلوگیری قانونی درمورد اکثرشون انجام نمیشه. آیا این دلیل میشه که این کارها و کالاها مجاز هستن؟
درهرمورد باید بررسی و دقیقا مشخص بشه منشاء اون نرم افزار کجاست و آیا در حوزهء قضایی قابل شناسایی و پیگرد مورد نظر قرار داره یا نه. بعدش تازه به دلایلی مختلفی که خیلی وقتها اقتصادی هست، ممکنه در عمل باوجود امکان پیگرد، اینکار انجام نشه. بخصوص در آمریکا رفتن به دادگاه و به نتیجه رسوندن پرونده های شکایت خیلی پرخرج هست و اگر بخوان اینکار رو برای هر فرد متخلف یا سایت و نرم افزار انجام بدن، همیشه مشغول هستن و پول زیادی هم باید خرج کنن. و شاید با اینکه میتونن جلوی این کارها رو بگیرن اما بخاطر اینکه ضرر سنگینی بهشون نمیزنه و سودآوری کافی دارن، اینکار رو نمیکنن و بیخودی وقت و انرژی و پول خودشون رو تلف نمیکنن.
مسائل قانونی و اقتصادی و سیاستهای تجاری پیچیده هستن. بخصوص در زمینهء رایانه و اینترنت و بخصوص وقتی فرامرزی بشن.




> همه روزه تعداد زیادی سایت توسط FBI تعطیل میشه به خاطر این که نقض کپی رایت کرده اند. اگر این کار مشکل داشت تا به حال تمام سایت ها و نرم افزارهایی که مخصوص دانلود ویدئو از YouTube و دیگر سایتها هستند تعطیل شده بودند.


همونطور که گفتم ممکنه به علتهای مختلفی اینکار انجام نشه.
مثلا یکی از این سایتها رو من الان نگاه کردم در آلمان هست.
احتمالا در خود آمریکا اینکار خیلی راحتتر و سریعتر و کم هزینه تر هست.
و شاید در یکسری کشورها اصلا اینکار ممکن نباشه.
حتی بعضی قوانین انحصار فکری هستن که بین المللی نیستن و بعضی کشورها اونها رو اصلا ندارن یا بصورت خیلی محدودتری دارن.
مثلا قانون پتنت های نرم افزاری در اروپا وجود نداره (یا به یک صورت خیلی محدودتر و ضعیف تری هست)، درحالیکه این قانون در آمریکا خیلی گسترده و شدید هست و قدرت اجرای بالایی داره.




> با این حساب *همه سازندگان* دستگاه های ظبط ویدئو، رسیورهای دارای قابلیت ظبط، ویدئو پلیرهای دارای قابلیت ظبط و .... همه کار غیر قانونی می کنند و *همه استفاده کنندگان* از این دستگاه ها کار غیر قانونی می کنند.


نه. بخاطر اینکه این دستگاهها و کاربران میتونن کاربردهای مفید و قانونی گسترده و مهمی داشته باشن و افراد برای حقوق و منافع شخصی مشروع خودشون میتونن از این ابزارها و امکانات استفاده کنن.
مثلا تولید و فروش چاقو، بخاطر اینکه میشه باهاش آدم کشت غیرقانونی نیست و هرکس چاقو داره و استفاده میکنه مجرم نیست.
در مورد اینطور چیزها، خود اون وسیله و استفاده کردنش غیرقانونی نیست، بعضی از موارد و شکلهای بکار بردنش هست که غیرقانونی هست.



> در ضمن تماشای بسیاری از ویدئو های یوتیوب نیازمند ورود به این سایت است و به سادگی امکان ردیابی شخص دانلود کننده وجود دارد. ولی یوتیوب تا به حال کسی را به این خاطر تحویل FBI نداده است.


همونطور که گفتم اینا استدلال و اسناد خوبی بحساب نمیان و اعتبار قانونی هم ندارن.
آیا یوتیوب خودش صرحتا و رسما خلاف این رو نگفته؟
به علتهای مختلفی میتونه عمل شناسایی و پیگرد صورت نگیره.
بعدهم فقط بعضی ویدئوهای یوتیوب نیاز به ورود دارن (مثلا ویدئوهای حاوی برهنگی، خشونت شدید و غیره).
کلا روند شناسایی و پیگرد در خیلی موارد اونقدرها هم راحت نیست. هم از نظر فنی، هم از نظر قانونی، هم از نظر اقتصادی و سیاست های تجاری.
در خیلی موارد دیگه هم هست که باوجود نقض کپی رایت، و با وجود اینکه افراد ناقض در خاک آمریکا بودن و قابل شناسایی هم بودن، ولی پیگرد نشدن. اینکار هم هزینهء زیادی داره و هم دردسر زیادی و تعداد افراد نقض کننده هم زیاد هست و خیلی ها بصورت غیرعمدی و ناآگاهانه مرتکب نقض قانون میشن؛ معمولا اینطور شرکتها دنبال راههای کم هزینه تر و اساسی تری هستن، مثل حملهء قانونی به سرویسهای اشتراک فایل و غیره برای غیرقانونی کردن اونها از اساس. ولی همونطور که میدونید عملا در خیلی از این دعواهای قانونی شکست خوردن (ولی موارد پیروزی هم داشتن). کلا حمله به کاربران عادی از نظر وجهه و آگاهی عمومی هم برای اونا خوب نیست و موجب خشم و آگاهی عمومی مردم میشه و موضع گیری در برابر این شرکتها که فقط دنبال منافع خودشون هستن و براشون مهم نیست برای حفظ منافع خودشون چقدر از منافع مشروع دیگران از بین بره.
بهرحال گهگاهی این شرکتها افراد عادی رو هم پیگرد کردن به دادگاه کشیدن و در مواردی در دادگاه پیروز شدن. حالا طرفها رو آیا و چقدر جریمه کردن یا زندان و غیره من دقیقا و مستند خبر ندارم، ولی فکر میکنم یک جنبهء اینطور کارها قصد ترساندن و برحذر داشتن بقیهء کاربران هم بوده - بهرحال این روش رو امتحان کردن و هر از چند گاهی به چند نفر گیر میدن!! ولی برای اینکه کار شناسایی و پیگرد رو همیشه و درمورد همهء کاربران و فعالیتهاشون انجام بدن، فکر نمیکنم از نظرهای مختلف هیچ به نفع این شرکتها باشه (و در کل در این وسعت و تعداد و هر روزه، انجامش کار خیلی سخت یا حتی غیرممکنی هست).




> یه جا خوندم هر کس از یوتیوب دانلود کنه 750 دلار باید جریمه پرداخت کنه!


احتمالا اگر ثابت بشه و بخصوص که ثابت بشه طرف آگاهانه و برای منافع شخصی این کار رو کرده.




> اگر طبق قانون بخواهید رفتار کنید ما درایران هستیم و قانون کپی رایت ایالات متحده در ایران موضوعیت ندارد.


بله ما که خیالمون راحته  :لبخند گشاده!: 
از نظر اخلاقی هم من شخصا خیلی به رعایت حقوق انحصاری خارجی ها معتقد نیستم.
هرچند بعضی چیزها رو آدم وجدانی میفهمه که باید رعایت کنه. بخصوص که از امکانات این شرکتها و افراد و امکانات و فرهنگ خارجی ها استفاده میکنیم.
بعضی کارها رو هم اگر انجام بدیم ممکنه به ضرر خودمون بشه. مثلا زیاد فشار به سرورها بیاد و سایت از نظر فنی دچار مشکل بشه که ممکنه به این خاطر حتی اون سرویس رو محدود کنن یا به روی چنین کشورهایی ببندن.




> یوتیوب هم راحت می تواند سایتش را به روی ایرانیها ببندد. الان بسیاری سایتهای ویدئویی هستند که به هیچ طریقی نمی شود از آنها دانلود کرد.


تونستنش میتونه اما بازهم علتهای زیادی رو میشه تصور کرد که چرا اینکار رو نکنه!
از علتهای سیاسی گرفته تا تجاری و غیره.
در ضمن بعید میدونم نرم افزاری باشه که نشه کرک کرد و چیزی در اینترنت باشه که شما بتونید روی کامپیوتر خودتون ببینید و گوش کنید اما نتونید ذخیره کنید. بالاخره یه راهی وجود داره! من تاحالا موردی رو ندیدم که ثابت بشه غیرممکن هست. حالا اینکه یک سایتی سخت تر هست یا صرف نمیکنه و مهم نیست و غیره نمیدونم.
بهرحال همونطور که گفتم این هیچ استدلال محکمی نیست که بگیم چون یکسری سایتها خیلی محکم کاری نکردن پس اجازهء اینکار رو دادن یا براشون اهمیتی نداره و کسی رو پیگرد نمیکنن. بخصوص که رسما و صریحا خلاف این رو اظهار کردن! دلیل از این محکم تر؟ این اعتبار قانونی کاملی داره و شما هم نمیتونی به یه نفر که اینطور اظهار نظر صریح و رسمی میکنه بگی که منظورش چیز دیگه ای هست (حداقل نمیتونی روش زیاد حساب کنی).
مگه هرکس هرجا چیزی داره که نمیخواد دیگران کپی کنن حتما باید بیاد از آخرین فناوری و به هر هزینه و مشکلی استفاده کنه تا ثابت بشه نمیخواد دیگران کپیش کنن؟!




> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Sony_Co...y_Studios,_Inc.
> 
> 
>  *Is it illegal to have copyrighted music, films, video files on my computer?*
>   With broadband internet connection and with such programs such LimeWire, BitTorrent, or Morpheus, it takes very little effort for someone to download songs, movies, television shows, or computer games.  Sometimes, because it is easy to download copyrighted materials, it is tempting to believe it is legal to do so.  But, it is only legal to download copyrighted materials under a few (rare) conditions:
> 
>   1)      If the copyrighted material is in the public domain (Public Domain means that the copyright has either expired or was never claimed.  If you cannot find a copyright notice, it is smart to assume that a work has been copyrighted—since nearly all music, videos and movies are copyrighted).
> 
>   2)      If the copyrighted holder has given you permission (not likely for music and movies which are often sold for profit).
> ...


این متن هم چیزی خلاف حرفهای من نمیگه. تازه تاکید میکنه که در بیشتر موارد بیشتر فایلها تحت کپی رایت هستن و تنها تحت شرایط خاصی میشه استفاده های محدودی ازشون کرد (اونم تنها بخشی از یک کار تحت کپی رایت رو، نه همش رو).
اگر با دقت بخونید بیشتر تایید حرفای بنده هست تا چیز دیگه!




> دانلود کردن به خودی خود ایرادی ندارد، این که بعدا با محتویات دانلود شده چه می کنید مورد سوال قانون قرار می گیرد.


چرا ایراد داره.
اگر از کپی رایت بگذریم و کپی/ذخیرهء شخصی رو جزو Fair Use قرار بدیم (که این خودش هنوز ثابت نشده)، تازه با terms of service برخورد میکنم.
terms of service میگه شما مجاز نیستی از این سایت با روشهایی غیر از اونچه که خودمون قرار دادیم یا رسما تایید کردیم استفاده کنید.
بنظر شما یک نفر که یک اتومبیل به شما کرایه میده میتونه در یک قرارداد، روی استفاده ای که شما از اون اتومبیل میکنید محدودیت بذاره یا نه؟
اگر قرار باشه عدهء زیادی کاربر بخوان از یک سایت دانلود بکنن، احتمالا اون سیستم با مشکل و حتی صدمهء فنی مواجه میشه. بهرحال چه این مشکلات و محدودیتهای فنی باشه و چه نباشه، فکر میکنم از نظر قانونی اونها حق دارن برای استفاده ای که شما از سایت و سرویسشون میکنید، محدودیت بذارن.

راستی اون مقالهء ویکیپدیا هم که گذاشتید از موارد مشابهی هست که مطرح کردید و بنده در این مطالب پاسخشون رو داده ام (مربوط به Fair Use و عدم امکان غیرقانونی کردن ابزارهایی میشه که کاربردهای مفید و مشروع مهمی هم دارن).

----------


## eshpilen

دانش و مهارت نداشتن در یک زمینه ای جرم نیست، اما متاسفانه آدم در اینطور موارد میبینه که تقریبا تمام کاربران تاحد قابل توجهی بی دقت و بی مسئولیت عمل میکنن. یک کسی که تخصص کامپیوتر و بخصوص برنامه نویسی داره، باید دقیقتر و اصولی تر از اینا عمل بکنه و احساس مسئولیت داشته باشه و همینطوری چیزی نپرونه. باید روش اصولی رو بدونه و اینکه منطق و استدلال و استناد یعنی چی. ضمنا کاربران و بخصوص متخصصان و برنامه نویسان کامپیوتر، باید یک حداقلی با مفاهیم و معیارهای قانونی آشنایی داشته باشن. این به نفع خودشونه. هرچند ما هنوز در این کشور به اینطور مسائل نیاز چندانی نداریم!
تا اینجا مطالب نامربوط و نظرات بی پایه و ادعاهای بی اساس و اشتباه زیاد بوده.
مثلا اون کلیپ ویدئو که معرفی شد و ربطی به بحث ما نداشت و فقط یک شباهت ظاهری و اشتباه گرفتن سطحی بود و بنظرم طرف اصلا تاپیک رو کامل و دقیق نخونده و منظور ما رو متوجه نشده بود.
هرچند دانش و مهارت مربوط به منطق و استنباط اصولی و روش علمی هم در اکثر افراد بیش از حد ضعیف بنظر میرسه.
و مورد اخیر، یعنی متنی انگلیسی ای که درج کردید، درواقع انگار اصلا خودتون کامل و دقیق نخوندید یا درک نکردید، چون واضحا بیشتر در برابر اظهارنظرهای خودتون هست و به نفع نظرات بنده! اگر قبول ندارید یک بار دیگه با دقت بخونید و اگر بازم مشکل داشتید ترجمش میکنیم تا ببینیم واقعا چی گفته!
چرا چیزی رو که میذارید خودتون با دقت نمیخونید؟!!
بنده هر منبعی که ارائه شد با دقت بررسی کردم. هم صحبتهای اون خانم رو در کلیپ ویدئویی به دقت و بصورت کامل گوش کردم و فکر میکنم حداقل متوجه 90% لب مطلب اون شدم با اینکه خیلی سریع صحبت میکرد، و هم مقالهء ویکیپدیا (که البته لینک شما اشکال داره و کار نمیکنه) و هم متنی رو که گذاشتید کامل خوندم.
بالاخره این وظیفهء کسی که در بحثی شرکت میکنه هست که منابع مورد نیاز رو بطور کامل و با دقت بخونه، وگرنه باید بحث رو ترک کنه و ادعا و نظر روی هوا ارائه نده. تلف کردن وقت و انرژی دیگران هم به سبب تنبلی و بی مسئولیتی خودمون، از نظر اخلاقی و عرفش اصلا درست نیست.

اینم که من به دانلود فایل از یوتیوب گیر دادم دقیقا بخاطر همین بود که یکم دیگران رو دربارهء این مسائل و جهل و ناشی گری ای که در این باب دارن آگاه کنم. وگرنه بنده خودم از منتقدان کپی رایت و قوانین انحصار فکری غربی هستم (البته نه اینکه کلا و در تمام موارد با اونها مخالف باشم) و اعتقاد دارم رعایت خیلی از قوانین انحصار فکری خارجی ها به نفع ما نیست و از نظر اخلاقی هم برهان قاطعی بر لزوم رعایت تمام قوانین انحصار فکری کشورهای دیگر در تمام موارد، نمیبینم. همینطور، ما نباید مقلد دربست و کور اونها باشیم و هر قانونی رو که اونا دارن سریع و بدون تحلیل و تحقیق و بومی سازی و برآورد منافع و مزایا و معایبش برای خودمون با توجه به شرایط خودمون، تصویب و اعمال کنیم. ضمنا حداقل بعضی از این قوانین توسط صاحبان منافع، دستکاری شده و نامشروع هستن (این ادعای من نیست و افراد متخصص و مشهوری از خودشون این مباحث چالش برانگیز رو ارائه میکنن و سند و استدلالهای درخور توجهی هم برای این ادعاها دارن).
قصد اولیهء بنده این بود که گستره و شدت قوانین انحصار فکری رو نشون بدم و اینکه در عمل ما خیلی وقتها با کوچکترین کارهای عادی هم که فکر میکنیم حقش رو داریم در حال نقض بعضی از این قوانین هستیم ولی خودمون خبر نداریم. و اینکه این یک ضعف و خطر برای منافع و حقوق مشروع ماست و شدت و گسترهء این قوانین دستکاری شدن و به محدوده هایی رسیدن که دچار تضاد و تناقض با ابعاد دیگر حقوق و منافع عمومی شدن. و این اثبات میکنه که این قوانین ماهیت و اثر و سیستمی پیچیده تر و غیربدیهی تر از چیزی که ما فکر میکنیم دارن.
البته من به اینمورد خاص کاری ندارم. شاید از نظرهای دیگری که اصلا بحث قوانین انحصار فکری هم نیستن، واقعا انتظار اونها درست باشه (بخصوص که بالاخره ما داریم بصورت رایگان از سرویس و امکانات اونها استفاده میکنیم). فقط خواستم گوشه ای از دنیای انحصارهای فکری رو نشون بدم که متوجه بشید چقدر بزرگ و پیچیده تر از اونی هست که شما فکر میکنید و حتی نسبت بهش تصورات کاملا غلطی ممکنه داشته باشید. و اینکه با استفاده از این سرویسها و وابستگی همگانی به اونها، عموم مردم تحت چه محدودیت ها و تعهدات و تهدیدهایی قرار میگیرن. تازه در آینده اگر ساختارهایی مثل پردازش ابری خیلی فراگیر بشن و مردم برای انجام بیشتر کارهای خودشون به اونها وابسته باشن و فایلها در این سیستمها تولید و ذخیره بشن، احتمال افزایش شدید این محدودیت ها و تعهدات و ریسک های قانونی خیلی بیشتر هم خواهد شد. برای همینه که افرادی مثل ریچارد استالمن اینقدر نسبت به پردازش ابری بدبین هستن (و اصلا سیستمش از اساس خطرات امنیتی و سیاسی داره) و بنده هم نظر و حساسیت ایشون رو درست میدونم.
آدم باید حساس، آگاه و مدافع منافع و حقوق خودش باشه.
ولی خیلی وقتها این منافع و حقوق در تضاد با منافع و حقوق دیگر و همچنین منافع و حقوق دیگران قرار میگیرن.
بطور مثال اگر ما نرم افزار آزاد میخوایم، نباید حامی چنین انحصارهای فکری شدید و گسترده ای باشیم. ممکنه فکر کنیم انحصار فکری ما رو پولدار میکنه، اما شک دارم اکثر افرادی که اینطور فکر میکنن بقدر کافی دانش و بینش داشته باشن و بتونن تصویر کلی رو ببینن.
بالاخره برای دست یافتن به چیزهایی، خیلی وقتها باید از چیزهای دیگری گذشت.
این مهمه که آدم تشخیص بده کدوم مهمتر هستن یا چطور یک تعادل بهینه ایجاد کنه.

----------


## Alireza_Salehi

سایتی مثل یوتیوب دقیقا می دونه که افراد بسیار زیادی دارن از دانلود می کنند و شرایط سرویس رو رعایت نمی کنند (استفاده از خود وب سایت برای مشاهد) و مطمئننا بدلیل منافع زیادی که براش داره جلوی اینکارو نمیگیره.

هستن وب سایتهایی که برای دیدن یک ویدئوی ساده هزار جور فیلتر امنیتی می گذارند و با نرم افزارهایی مثل Orbit و IDM و ... ه مبه این راحتی ها نمیشه ازشون دانلود کرد.

بنابراین راحت باشید و تا میتونید از یوتیوب دانلود کنید، نه به اونها خسارتی میخوره و نه به شما. چیزی که تو آمریکا زیاده پهنای بانده و سرور!

----------


## eshpilen

> سایتی مثل یوتیوب دقیقا می دونه که افراد بسیار زیادی دارن از دانلود می کنند و شرایط سرویس رو رعایت نمی کنند (استفاده از خود وب سایت برای مشاهد) و مطمئننا بدلیل منافع زیادی که براش داره جلوی اینکارو نمیگیره.


یعنی میفرمایید دانلود ما ازشون براشون سود داره یا اینکه دانلود ما ازشون اونقدری بهشون صدمه نمیزنه که بخوان برای جلوگیری ازش هزینه (که این هزینه ها ممکنه از اون صدمه بر اثر دانلود غیرمجاز هم بیشتر بشه!) کنن؟ 
دومی احتمال زیادتری داره درست باشه، ولی در اولی تردید زیادی هست، چون رسما خلاف این رو صریحا بیان کردن و ضمنا بنظر نمیرسه رونق این سایت زیاد وابسته به امکان دانلود ازش باشه. اصلا درآمد اصلیش از کجا هست و چه مکانیزمی داره منهم نمیدونم! شما میدونید به ما هم بگید. شاید امکان دانلود اصلا بعکس باعث کاهش بازدید سایتش بشه و در درآمد اونها تاثیر منفی بذاره.




> هستن وب سایتهایی که برای دیدن یک ویدئوی ساده هزار جور فیلتر امنیتی می گذارند و با نرم افزارهایی مثل Orbit و IDM و ... ه مبه این راحتی ها نمیشه ازشون دانلود کرد.


من فکر کنم اون سایتها زیاد هدف کرکرها نبودن به دلایلی.
احتمالا کرکر ها روی مهمترین و مشهورترین سایتها تمرکز میکنن.
و شاید اون سایتها خیلی زود به زود هم روشهاشون رو عوض میکنن و این برای آپدیت نگه داشتن نرم افزارها و سایتهای دانلودر دردسر ایجاد میکنه.
بهرحال اگر بحث دانلود با سرعت بالا نباشه و فقط بخوایم فایل رو به هر روش ممکنی ذخیره کنیم، بنده یک نرم افزار داشتم که همین کار رو میکرد و روی همهء سایتها کار میکرد. چون فکر کنم این نرم افزار یجوری روی خود فلش پلیر عمل میکرد و فیلم رو موقع پخش شدن ذخیره هم میکرد. حالا هزار و یک مکانیزم امنیتی هم توی سایتی گذاشته باشن، دست آخر بالاخره دیکد میشه و روی سیستم کاربر در مرحلهء نهایی مثل تمام فایلهای دیگه پخش میشه، و این زمانی هست که نرم افزار مورد نظر اون رو کش میره  :شیطان: 
این نرم افزار درمورد رفع نقض کپی رایت (درصورت وجود) کاری نمیکنه مسلما، اما در زمینهء terms of service فکر میکنم مشکل رو برطرف کنه (هرچند اینهم باز جای بحث داره و میشه درش شک کرد). چون با استفاده از این نرم افزار، ما ارتباط غیرعادی ای با سایت مورد نظر برقرار نمیکنیم، و کار و مصرف منابع و فشار تماما روی سیستم خودمون هست و از امکانات خودمون استفاده میکنیم.




> بنابراین راحت باشید و تا میتونید از یوتیوب دانلود کنید، نه به اونها خسارتی میخوره و نه به شما. چیزی که تو آمریکا زیاده پهنای بانده و سرور!


ببینید اینا درکل همش حدس و گمان هست و استدلال و استناد محکمی بحساب نمیان.
بخصوص که منابع رسمی و موثق خلاف این رو بیان میکنن.
بعدشم رسیدید به تفسیر سلیقه ای از قانون و اخلاق.
اگر یه نفر اینقدر ثروتمند بود که وقتی هزار تومن ازش دزدی کنید هیچ تاثیری توی زندگیش نداشته باشه، اینکار مجاز میشه از نظر اخلاقی؟
بالاخره یجای کار این هزینه ها که توسط اینهمه کاربر ایجاد میشه احتمالا جمع میشه و خودش رو نشون میده. مثلا مجبور میشن پول بیشتری برای سرورهای بیشتر و قدرتمندتری خرج کنن. هرچند با اینکار اون شرکت به احتمال زیاد ورشکست نمیشه و هنوز سود آوری بالایی میتونه داشته باشه و شاید اصلا این توسعه در کل و در مدت بیشتری به نفعش تموم بشه، اما مصداق همون مثال بالاست؛ یعنی کار ما با نتیجه ای که روی اونا میذاره برای ما اخلاقی و مشروع نمیشه.
یک نفر که واقعا مالک چیزی هست و حق تعیین شرایط رو براش داره، آیا توافق و قراردادی که برای استفاده از سرویسش قائل میشه از نظر اخلاقی برای ما تعهد نمیاره؟
ممکنه من یه چیزی داشته باشم و خودم استفاده ای نکنم و یا با استفادهء شما از اون هیچ خسارتی بهش نخوره و فرسوده نشه و منم محدود نشم و هزینه ای نکنم، اما وقتی به شما میگم اجازهء استفاده ازش رو ندارید، بالاخره منی که مالک هستم حق دارم این اجازه رو از نظر اخلاقی از شما سلب بکنم و شما هم حق ندارید اون رو زیر پا بذارید. غیر از اینه؟
البته اینم بگم که بنده الان  دارم درمورد terms of service صحبت میکنم نه درمورد کپی رایت. کپی رایت بحثش جداست و پیچیده تر هم هست. درمورد کپی رایت اصولا خود مفهوم مالکیت و تجاوز به حقوق بودن کپی برداری زیر سوال هست.
ممکنه توی خیابون یه ماشین جالب راه بره و شما ببینی و طرحش رو فوری برداری، اما مسلما حق ندارید بدون اجازهء مالک اون ماشین سوار همون ماشین بشی. اما اگر کپی رایت یا بقیهء قوانین انحصار فکری سد راه نباشه، میتونی خودت یه کپی از روی اون ماشین که دیدی درست کنی و سوار بشی. این فرق اساسی کپی رایت (و درکل قوانین انحصار فکری) با چیزهای دیگری مثل terms of service که از مالکیت بدیهی تری حاصل میشن هست.

----------


## Alireza_Salehi

تا حالا وب سایت طراحی کردی؟

----------


## حسین فلاحی

دوستان چقدر قضیه رو *سخت* گرفتین؟!!! 
کدوم کار ما تا حالا قانونی بوده که چسبیدین به دانلود از یه ساخت خاص؟
ولش کنین بره

----------


## eshpilen

> تا حالا وب سایت طراحی کردی؟


آره. چطور  :لبخند گشاده!:

----------

